# Abzüge übers Internet



## möp (15. Juli 2003)

Moin

ich suche Webadressen, bei denen ich Abzüge von digitalen Bildern machen kann. Sie sollten gut, schnell und wenn möglich günstig sein.

Kenn ihr euch da aus???

cu
möp


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (17. Juli 2003)

www.billige-fotos.de 

Steht aber auch im Tutorial da oben


----------



## Vitalis (17. Juli 2003)

http://www.digitalkamera.de/Belichtung/default.htm
Da kannst Dir was aussuchen. http://www.klickbilderbox.de ist recht günstig und ganz gut.


----------



## ruhrkeule04 (6. August 2003)

habe mit zwei anbietern sehr gute erfahrungen gemacht:

http://www.pixum.de

http://www.fujicolor-order.net/


----------

